# Painting over venetian



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Has anyone of you painted over smooth venetian plaster? Do you have to sand if first or does it matter?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

The homeowner seems to have been told that you need to sand the whole wall for it to stick good.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> The homeowner seems to have been told that you need to sand the whole wall for it to stick good.


 Homeowner was told by who ??? The guy from homedepot ??? :whistling2:


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Never done it before but if you google how to paint over venetian plaster the first thing that came up was to sand it well. :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Venetian _is _a slick surface. I'd give it a quick pole sand, prime and paint....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What he said ^^^^^


----------



## SHSSteve (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally have not done it, a good venetian plaster job is extremely smooth and glossy to the point of being mirror-esque. I would definitely sand it before painting.

Off topic but why would they want to cover it up? Its an extremely expensive application and IMO amazing in bathrooms when done by a knowledgable mechanic.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

OK so I just read that they use either a carnuba wax or acrylic to seal it, if it is the wax sealer I would think it would be hell to come off.What do say about that?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I wonder if I could use a wax stripper like for floors?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ya got me on the wax. I'll let someone else chime in on that one.....


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It's the same kind of wax you put on your car kind of thing.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

A good paint rep should be able to help you out on this one. Just don't use ezpaintks's rep..... :whistling2:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, it's funny but this is a first for me.


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> A good paint rep should be able to help you out on this one. Just don't use ezpaintks's rep..... :whistling2:


This is probably true! LOL!


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

Wonder if you could just bond prime first....just a thought.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm currious on this one, regarding the wax. I'm going to ask my guy tomorrow and see what he has to say.....


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah Paul, let me know what he said.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll call ya.....


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Depends on the VP. The real stuff is lime. Sometimes waxed (oil base and or waterbase) and sometimes not if it was a good job. Most today that is applied are synthetic VP which is basically an acrylic. They too are sometimes waxed, glazed and screwed up. Test with denatured or mineral spirit and see what it is or whats on top if anything. then see if its lime or synthetic (thick paint) Wouldnt hurt to sand either one but if its lime you should prime. If syn. you can just go over with a quality paint. Then theres the lime modifieds.....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I think you should use a heat gun to soften the wax and scrape it all off.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have heard that denatured alcohol will cut the wax but have never tried it.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Listen to Rodie. He knows of what he speaks.
I've been around it being applied- and it can be all of what he says. 
I've even talked to the finisher as he was putting on beeswax about why and what if it is going to be a repaint down the line. No one ever does stuff for the future..
They could use the car sealer that would be paintable, but nooo, had to be beeswax...
Can be cleaned off with spirits.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BIN anyone? Quick pole sand, a coat of Shellac primer, should be good to go.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I think before any one solution will work- you need to figure out what it is and what it has for a coating.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah when I heard it may be wax I thought what who would put wax on a wall.Well anyway.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok..... So I talked to my "guy". He said that one way to test and find out if it is actually wax, is to bring a spray bottle with water in it. Spray a little on the wall, if it "beads" like water on a waxed car, you have waxed walls.

Amonia cuts wax. So a strong solution of amonia to water and vigorous scrubbing should remove it. Then sand it to create a "tooth" for the primer. He suggested Bin, as it sticks to about anything. 

He also suggested to do a test patch with all of the above first, and see how it sticks........


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok..... So I talked to my "guy". He said that one way to test and find out if it is actually wax, is to bring a spray bottle with water in it. Spray a little on the wall, if it "beads" like water on a waxed car, you have waxed walls.
> 
> Amonia cuts wax. So a strong solution of amonia to water and vigorous scrubbing should remove it. Then sand it to create a "tooth" for the primer. He suggested Bin, as it sticks to about anything.
> 
> He also suggested to do a test patch with all of the above first, and see how it sticks........


I took a look at them today and yes it is wax but the wax is so thick I'm going to pass on the job because with the high gloss it has I don't really want to put my name on.It's not worth it to me for a few bucks and then be maybe married to a job. I pass.:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You could sell them drywall _replacement........ :whistling2::thumbup:_


----------

